# Back Box on Motor Home



## pamjon (Nov 16, 2018)

I have just had a Back Box made for my Motor Home. It aluminium chequer plate. It was cheaper to have one made to my measurements than a shop bought one. I am going to put a trailer board on it because I don't think that the number plate will be visible enough. As I Motor Home mostly in France and Spain do you think I should put the hazard warning sign on as well or would  the trailer board on its own fine.

pj


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 16, 2018)

If buying a trailer board do make sure it has a fog light on it,its law here and im sure same there.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 16, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> If buying a trailer board do make sure it has a *fog light *on it,its law here and im sure same there.


It is only required by law on a trailer that is more than 1.3m wide



> If the trailer is more than 1.3m wide they also require:    At least one red fog lamp.


As John will use it on a back box and not a trailer it would not be required anyway


----------



## peter palance (Nov 17, 2018)

*box*



pamjon said:


> I have just had a Back Box made for my Motor Home. It aluminium chequer plate. It was cheaper to have one made to my measurements than a shop bought one. I am going to put a trailer board on it because I don't think that the number plate will be visible enough. As I Motor Home mostly in France and Spain do you think I should put the hazard warning sign on as well or would  the trailer board on its own fine.View attachment 68464
> pj



i would like a box like that looks good to me,and thanks for the look,pj


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 17, 2018)

Box a great idea, trailer board with no triangles for me.


----------



## activecampers (Nov 17, 2018)

We did the same, and it did maybe 40-50,000 miles hung on the back all round Europe and Morocco.
Van Upgrades – Do your dream!

(Side pic and CAD pic there).  Had it made

Rather than warning triangles we used reflective plates on the L & RHS - sort of cheveron type.

Trying to read the regs, as ours was bolted to towbar, it was a cross between a wheel-less trailer and a box I guess.  So we put lights on it (even though it was within the van lights, just) and the reflectors as you'd expect on any overhang.

Never had an issue with it.

Sold it for £150 - cost maybe £400


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 17, 2018)

Hey THAT looks a bit smart Dosnt it !
As far as your Lights/Bords query goes I’ve done-

For UK driving


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 17, 2018)

runnach said:


> Is that for storing body parts NZ? :raofl:



Let’s just say it doubles as my Snack Box !


----------



## harrow (Nov 17, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey THAT looks a bit smart Dosnt it !
> As far as your Lights/Bords query goes I’ve done-
> View attachment 68471
> For UK driving



That's a deer box


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi ya Harrow,
No, I found it a bit small for Deer even a Muntjac !, But I do use it for keeping any Rabbit Pigeon, Duck, Geese or Pheasant overnight if I haven’t got the Time or energy to Prep them after a hard evenings Shuffling, just wash it down in the morning.


----------



## pamjon (Nov 17, 2018)

*Back Box*

Thank you for all the input. I now know which way to go with the trailer board. I intend to drill the bottom and put bolts through where the rails were on the bike rack.
For those who have shown interest, the box was made to the measurements that we wanted. Front to back 39cms, side to side 105cms and top to bottom 41cms. It weighs 22kilos. The bike rack will take 60 kilos, therefore it takes one third of the allowed weight on the bike rack. Of course we could have had it made bigger or smaller. The hinges and lock I will be putting on myself. As the top has an interior lip on three sides, I don't think it will let water in. If it does I will put a rubber seal on the unlipped side such as like a windscreen rubber. The cost was £250, my brother in law made it for me and he may be interested in making more but they would have to be collected.
He has worked making Brewery vessels all his life out of stainless, so his workmanship is top notch.
pj


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 17, 2018)

pamjon said:


> He has worked making Brewery vessels all his life out of stainless,


I have spent a lot of my life trying to empty Brewery vessels


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 17, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> It is only required by law on a trailer that is more than 1.3m wide
> 
> 
> As John will use it on a back box and not a trailer it would not be required anyway



Here if a fog light on car there must be one on trailer though many trailer boards dont have them,police will tell you different,correct about back box if all lights can be seen from behind,though i think there is a limit for protrusion.


----------

